# Best Wheel sealant?



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

I'll hopefully be putting on my newly refurbished wheels this week. They are being finished slightly matt to match the fuel flap and hoops on my roadster. I want to protect the finish on these asap. What's best to use or should I wait for everything to harden?


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

I did mine straight away but they where powered coated. sealed them with Finish Kare 1000p High Temperature Sealant Paste Wax

good sealant says it will last up 6 months.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

anthony_839 said:


> I did mine straight away but they where powered coated. sealed them with Finish Kare 1000p High Temperature Sealant Paste Wax
> 
> good sealant says it will last up 6 months.


Cheers!


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Just use poorboys wheel sealant for first time, doesn't seem that thick, more like a soft moose, don't know what to make of it yet really..... :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use Jet Seal as recommended by my local detailer At NECC


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I use Rimwax


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I use Gtechniq C5

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Pete Mac (Apr 21, 2014)

As per 1wheelonly. It's a bit pricey but worth it for lasting protection and the best out there imo. I did the insides as well and had to splash out on the larger bottle. You won't regret it.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

1wheelonly said:


> I use Gtechniq C5
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Yup this is the one to go for now IMO. I dont own yet and want to run my other stuff down but will be going to this next if Kamikaze haven't brought any wheel specific stuff out by then.


----------



## Yesj (Nov 12, 2014)

use a quartz coating from CarPro or Gyeon. Stays on 1 year.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for all of your options. Gone for Poorboys this time and will see what its like.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Had a good result with Poorboys wheel sealant on my new rims, they are gloss mind :?

Smells lovely... :wink:

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I put C5 on some Speedline reps I bought off Dammo, and have just sold them to Jamman - before even fitting them to my car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I put C5 on some Speedline reps I bought off Dammo, and have just sold them to Jamman - before even fitting them to my car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I hope he appreciates it


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I have just finished my newly refurbished rims with he Gyeon wheel sealant. It's not cheap but my first impressions are that its amazing


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

A little worried now, chatting to the guys who refurbished the wheels they seem to think a lot of these products are not good on Matt finish wheels. Can anyone confirm poorboys is OK on these?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Nanolex matte paint & alloy sealant is worthy of consideration 8)


----------

